# The Any Beverage Thread



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sure, we have the Keurig coffee thread (mmm), the tea thread (lemon zinger, please), and a thread for what we're having for dinnah.

But an all-around beverage thread? We need one. Johnny delivers.

Whatcha drinking??

Me? Newcastle Brown Ale.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

This morning I had a couple coffees, milk no sugar.  Now I'm drinking an icy smoothie on the balcony.  Need to restock the beer supply at some point; house is dry at the moment.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

How dry I (hic) am? How dry I (hic) am? Nobody (hic) knows, how dry I (hic... hic... hic) am....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, right now, I'm drinking water.  Very boring...  Beverage of choice?  Depends... on when and where:  Diet coke, a good dry red wine, irish coffee....an aged sherry... and water.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bailey's and coffee or a nice glass of red wine.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> How dry I (hic) am? How dry I (hic) am? Nobody (hic) knows, how dry I (hic... hic... hic) am....


You definitely are NOT getting the remote back until you sober up.

I'm finishing off some diet Dr.Pepper.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

As I write, a Starbucks vanilla iced coffee, which will be followed by a nice Chianti sans the fava beans because it is almost Happy Hour. Yipeee!



Karen


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot:  Starbucks White Chocolate Mocha....

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Right now... Newcastle. That's it. 

I may actually sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Iced mocha coffee folowed by some flavor from the keurig when I get home from work. I am blessed with a tolerance for caffeine and can drink a nice strong cup and go right to sleep. Not much help when I am trying to stay awake!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Drinking a Sprite at the moment... mmmm.... Sprite....

This weekend, however, will most likely be a little more booze oriented.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Right now... Newcastle. That's it.
> 
> I may actually sleep like a baby tonight.


Hope it helps your Restless Leg Syndrome. I know that is no fun. I covered a seminar on RLS for a newspaper for whom I was freelancing awhile back.

Sweet dreams...okay, well maybe not yet...it is a little early...but you know what I mean.

Karen

P.S. Okay, it is past 6 p.m., so it is official...it's wine time.


----------



## dpare71 (Apr 8, 2010)

Coffee or Coke to feed the caffeine addiction.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

dpare71 said:


> Coffee or Coke to feed the caffeine addiction.


Oofah, do I know that one. Drank caffeine all of my life. It's funny, I can go days--even weeks without touching booze, yet I cannot go a day without having some sort of caffeine or otherwise I get a splitting headache!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cranberry sweet tea from Sonic.


----------



## dpare71 (Apr 8, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Oofah, do I know that one. Drank caffeine all of my life. It's funny, I can go days--even weeks without touching booze, yet I cannot go a day without having some sort of caffeine or otherwise I get a splitting headache!


I am the exact same way and so is my father.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Drinking some orange soda right now. Yum.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

The headache is from caffeine addiction. If you suffer through the headache for a couple of days, you're clean, but what fun is that?

I'm actually drinking ice water right now. Boring, but true. Tomorrow it's back to the coffee to feed my addiction. I heart my caffeine addiction.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Fanta. Not big in the US. In japan they have the melon flavor. its amazing. The other melon sodas in the US aren't anything compared to Melon Fanta. One of the kids I babysitted overseas came to vegas with his family, brought me the mini cans (about 6 oz.) from japan


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Fanta. Not big in the US. In japan they have the melon flavor. its amazing. The other melon sodas in the US aren't anything compared to Melon Fanta. One of the kids I babysitted overseas came to vegas with his family, brought me the mini cans (about 6 oz.) from japan


I would love to taste that. We never get the interesting flavours.

Water for me. Has to be room temperature. I can eat ice all day but can't drink cold water. Weird.

I'd love a glass of wine. Make that a bottle. Roll on Christmas day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glass of Catawba from Marietta Wine Cellars.  (shhhhh...it's actually my second glass.)
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> Water for me. Has to be room temperature. I can eat ice all day but can't drink cold water. Weird.


I don't like cold water either or cold soda. The rare times I do drink soda, it's room temperature. The only things I like to drink ice cold are tea and milk (can't drink warm or room temperature milk)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> Water for me. Has to be room temperature. I can eat ice all day but can't drink cold water. Weird.


Me, too. If I must drink cold water, there HAS to be a straw. Though in Vegas water get it really hot if I'm carrying it around, esp in my car with little or no ac. there is a degree of warm that it could reach where I am less likely to drink it. Annoys my parents, cuz I have half drank water bottle all over my car. At least if Karma (my car) breaks down...I wont die of thrist. I also buy water by the gallons from the grocery store cuz they are cheaper (80 cents) and are kept at room temp. I can easily finish a gallon a water a day


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Oofah, do I know that one. Drank caffeine all of my life. It's funny, I can go days--even weeks without touching booze, yet I cannot go a day without having some sort of caffeine or otherwise I get a splitting headache!


Same here.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't like cold water either or cold soda. The rare times I do drink soda, it's room temperature. The only things I like to drink ice cold are tea and milk (can't drink warm or room temperature milk)


I've never tasted ice tea but I keep some milk in the back of the fridge so it's ice cold. It tastes disgusting to me if it isn't icy cold.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Me, too. If I must drink cold water, there HAS to be a straw. Though in Vegas water get it really hot if I'm carrying it around, esp in my car with little or no ac. there is a degree of warm that it could reach where I am less likely to drink it. Annoys my parents, cuz I have half drank water bottle all over my car. At least if Karma (my car) breaks down...I wont die of thrist. I also buy water by the gallons from the grocery store cuz they are cheaper (80 cents) and are kept at room temp. I can easily finish a gallon a water a day


I leave a trail of half empty bottles in my wake too. This summer has been really hot and I always feel like the heat makes the water go stale.  Not really doing my bit for the environment with that one!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm another coffee addict. Must. Have.

During the day I drink water and some OJ. In the evening, I'll have some tea and sometimes a Glenlivet neat.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

coffee and tea in the morning.  Coffee always hot.  Tea hot in the winter, cold in the summer.

After the morning hours, usually only water.  I drink it room temperature in the winter and with 2-3 cubes in the summer.  Our well water is so good.

I love iced tea with lemon (no sugar) if I eat out but can only have it early in the day.  Caffeine after about 2 PM will keep me awake at night.

I don't use straws at home but always use them in a restaurant.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Another coffee addict here.

Also, I'm rather fond of Dove chocolates washed down with a Coke. Mmmmmm......


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Michael Crane said:


> Oofah, do I know that one. Drank caffeine all of my life. It's funny, I can go days--even weeks without touching booze, yet I cannot go a day without having some sort of caffeine or otherwise I get a splitting headache!


Medical research has shown a caffeine headache to be the closest thing to a migraine for those who have never experienced a migraine. That is why I always keep extra-strength Excedrin with me, it has a good dose of caffeine along with aspirin and tylenol. It works very well if you haven't got your caffeine quota in for the day.

We are having margaritas on the rocks and ignoring our flooded basement until morning.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> Sure, we have the Keurig coffee thread (mmm), the tea thread (lemon zinger, please), and a thread for what we're having for dinnah.
> But an all-around beverage thread? We need one. Johnny delivers.
> Whatcha drinking??
> Me? Newcastle Brown Ale.


But.. All I drink is water or tea.. Just tried a new tea from Lupicia.com today.. well tried it at their store in San Francisco.. Called the "Kind of Teas" (as I spent almost $100 on tea there...) I liked it, and was surprised because it was a white tea, and I normally go for the blacks, flavored or not, and the roiboos teas.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Have to have coffee in the morning - definitely a caffeine addict.  Flavored water and tea during the day.  Have cut way back on sodas.  I'm more apt to drink one when working at the arena than any other time.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Having a Red Bull this morning.  I know... shocking, isn't it?


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

Top ten favourite drinks:

1. Jameson Irish Whiskey
2. Guinness
3. Newcastle Brown Ale
4. Bitburger
5. Heineken
6. Tullamore Dew Irish Whiskey
7. Stella Artois
8. Stroh's (mostly because it's a cheap 30 pack)
9. Killian's Irish Red
10. Scoresby Scotch


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Having some sweet iced tea this hot afternoon.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Sprite at the moment... Beer tonight, most likely.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

My preferred beverages:

*With meals: * Ice Water (occasionally an iced tea - unsweetened)

*In the morning:* Hot Vanilla Latte Skinny (don't tell me it's not manly, I'm secure in my selection)

*Alcoholic: *Tequila - reposado or anejo, no blanco

*Dislikes: * root beer, Dr. Pepper, beer (yeah, I said "beer"... blech)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Hawk, you crack me up. 

Tonight my beveridge is River Red wine. 
deb


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> *Dislikes: * Dr. Pepper


*gasp* My dear sir, it's like you just slapped Texas in the face! I demand satisfaction!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Normally it's Cherry Coke Zero. Well, real Coke is best, but I'm trying to behave.

But on weekend evenings it's whiskey sours - with lots of ice and a bit of cherry juice. I hear DH shaking one for me right now.  

(I don't worry about behaving on the weekends.)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> *gasp* My dear sir, it's like you just slapped Texas in the face! I demand satisfaction!


Might as well let it all hang out... I also dislike the Cowboys and big, big hair (yeah, you know the kind I'm talking about).


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Coffee in the a.m. (yes, I confess to being a gourmet coffee snob), but after 11 a.m. it's iced tea or Coke.  In fact, I often crave Coke.  And if they only have Pepsi in a restaurant, I'll pass on the pop altogether.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I need to switch to water.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm one of the few non-coffee drinkers. I absolutely love the smell of coffee brewing, but can't stand the taste.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Might as well let it all hang out... I also dislike the Cowboys and big, big hair (yeah, you know the kind I'm talking about).


Don't give a rip about Dr. Pepper but just wondering- what's the connection between big hair and Cowboys?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Coffee and water. I have given up soda, but I will occasionally have an iced tea with lemon, no sugar. I also drink juice...sometimes with vodka, tequila, or champagne in it. I like a cup of hot tea if I am not feeling well, usually an herbal with just a pinch of sugar.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Don't give a rip about Dr. Pepper but just wondering- what's the connection between big hair and Cowboys?


I'm guessing it's a Texas thing?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm drinking some Crystal Light lemonade with fresh lime juice squeezed in. Very, very, cold.

I like water just off freezing and handfuls of granular snow (usually taken from the tops of hedges and shrubbery) is one of my greatest delights as a thirst quencher. I call them Nature Granitas. Hard to come by where I live now, though.

I like tea AND coffee. It depends on my mood. Caffeine, no caffeine, as long as it tastes good, because I'm all about taste. I'd happily drink a cup of soybean coffee made right just as much as I would a cup of Portland's finest Stumptown Hair Bender.


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

At the moment, drinking a Hansen's Root Beer.  Thinking about getting a glass of water here, maybe I'll wait until the root beer is gone.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I'm one of the few non-coffee drinkers. I absolutely love the smell of coffee brewing, but can't stand the taste.


No coffee here ever, only I don't care for the aroma, either nor do I like it as a flavoring in any food. Drinking mostly cold water or lemonade with fake sugar.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

M.F. Grape Jones Soda.  Why are these so bloody hard to get?  I seriously have to buy them by the case through email, and even then it's not easy to find someone who will do even that.  It's the best grape soda I've ever had by far and one of Jones' better ones.  I wish it'd go mainstream again.  They already brought it back once... hence the M.F. in front of the Grape in the name.  (People yelled and screamed at them so much when they discontinued the flavor the first time that they named it that in the light of saying "Fine!  Here's your M.F. Grape soda!"


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My favorite beverage is root beer.  Yum.

I also love a good ice water, and hot chocolate if I'm in the mood.  (And it doesn't even have to be cold out... sometimes I just want hot chocolate in 90 degree weather.  Weird.)

Vicki


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I'm guessing it's a Texas thing?


Yep, a Texas thing.



Steven L. Hawk said:


> Might as well let it all hang out... I also dislike the Cowboys and big, big hair (yeah, you know the kind I'm talking about).


Eh, I only care about the Dr. Pepper. I'm probably not the ideal Texas sampling. But don't you dare touch my Longhorns! Bevo's been known to charge into a crowd, you know.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Guinness. It's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Coffee in the morning and pretty much water all day and night.  Lots of water.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We're on the tale end of the super-hot part of August and it's supposed to be about 105 today.  So I'm thinking it's a good day to curl up in the A/C with a good book and a nice Crown & 7 or three ....


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well if we are talking about our alcoholic drinks of choice...

I'm a Jack n Pepsi sort of fella


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bane766 said:


> Well if we are talking about our alcoholic drinks of choice...
> 
> I'm a Jack n Pepsi sort of fella


I had an unfortunate incident with Jack back in high school. I was in my 30's before I stopped wanting to yak with just the smell and only in the past couple years I could drink it .... so it's not so much that I'm not a fan - just that it comes with baggage.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's too bad.  I don't vomit or have hangovers drinking my Jack n Pepsi's.    I had similar experiences as you, in HS, but with Vodka.  Now I don't go near that stuff...it also makes me want to fight random people for some reason.   With jack, I'm a happy/friendly drunk.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

My preferred order is some good beer - preferably German, like HB, Heineken, or my favorite Becks - and later Ballantines. I just don't like other whiskeys, and I just don't understand people mixing quality beverages with soda. 

Geoffrey: I had the same incident with Absinthe. I can't stand it anymore, which is a good thing because the better Absinthe is way stronger than one should be able to handle (80% was the strongest I drank).


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Regarding alcohol, I like Cab and Merlot for relaxing drinks. If I'm out and about, I'll usually get a Vanilla Stoli and Coke, a Firefly Sweet Tea Vodka and lemonade or a Bud Light (with or without lime depending on my mood).


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Water, right now.  And no, there's no vodka in it.  Anybody who tells you otherwise is a liar-liar-pants-on-fire.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm currently drinking a delicious coffee with 3% milk and two brown sugars; rather decadent.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Yep, a Texas thing.
> Eh, I only care about the Dr. Pepper. I'm probably not the ideal Texas sampling. But don't you dare touch my Longhorns! Bevo's been known to charge into a crowd, you know.


You see the AP Poll that just came out? My Boise State Broncos are sitting at #3. Texas is... #4. (I think it's the first time we've ever ranked in front of the Longhorns preseason.)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> You see the AP Poll that just came out? My Boise State Broncos are sitting at #3. Texas is... #4. (I think it's the first time we've ever ranked in front of the Longhorns preseason.)


Okay- I went back and reread your post. You don't like the Cowboys and big hair. HooooWeeee! How long has it been since you've been to Texas? Big hair? Got a big laugh out of that. Here in Texas we have big cities, tall buildings with elevators, internet, MP3, mobile phones, Kindles, fast cars, cowboys in Wranglers, cowboys in helicopters, Billy Bob's, awesome beaches, wide open spaces............... I can go on but really, big hair? I've lived in Texas all but 3 1/2 years of my life and have never had it. It is a joke here how people not from here think of Texas. We love all y'all.

I have heard great things about Idaho. Never been there but plan to. Love cowboys and THE Cowboys. Love the Texas Longhorns. Love the Mavericks (but not Mark Cuban). Not too big on baseball but the Rangers are awesome and love Nolan Ryan.

Come on down for a visit.

Now back to beverages- drinking well water now but heading to the kitchen to chill some Shiner (beer). Love ya!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> You see the AP Poll that just came out? My Boise State Broncos are sitting at #3. Texas is... #4. (I think it's the first time we've ever ranked in front of the Longhorns preseason.)


Don't think I won't fight you. 
We may need to start a College Football Thread soon.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Don't think I won't fight you.
> We may need to start a College Football Thread soon.


Go Nebraska


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

lonestar said:


> Okay- I went back and reread your post. You don't like the Cowboys and big hair. HooooWeeee! How long has it been since you've been to Texas? Big hair? Got a big laugh out of that. Here in Texas we have big cities, tall buildings with elevators, internet, MP3, mobile phones, Kindles, fast cars, cowboys in Wranglers, cowboys in helicopters, Billy Bob's, awesome beaches, wide open spaces............... I can go on but really, big hair? I've lived in Texas all but 3 1/2 years of my life and have never had it. It is a joke here how people not from here think of Texas. We love all y'all.
> 
> I have heard great things about Idaho. Never been there but plan to. Love cowboys and THE Cowboys. Love the Texas Longhorns. Love the Mavericks (but not Mark Cuban). Not too big on baseball but the Rangers are awesome and love Nolan Ryan.
> 
> ...


I did not intend to offend. It was a joke. Except about the Cowboys...


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Back to drinking a Sprite... life is good.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> You see the AP Poll that just came out? My Boise State Broncos are sitting at #3. Texas is... #4. (I think it's the first time we've ever ranked in front of the Longhorns preseason.)


DH went to Nevada. Quite a bit of turmoil going on in the WAC and Mountain West!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm addicted to Orange Juice. I drink it all the time, day or night. I seriously can't go without it. It's just sooo gooood.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Bane766 said:


> Go Nebraska


Ohhhh snap. Actually, Dave Campbell's magazine this year says Texas will lose to Nebraska. That would make me sadder than the time we lost to Tech. I'd have to hear all about it on Facebook from the one guy I know who is from Nebraska. I suppose that's better than losing to OU since I know so many more Oklahomans. Plus, it's OU. 

Right now I'm drinking a delicious Dr. Pepper. Just for you, Mr. Hawk.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I did not intend to offend. It was a joke. Except about the Cowboys...


Oh heck no. Not offended in the least. Having a good time. Love the Cowboys myself but my level of commitment varies- I miss the good old days of Tom Landry and Roger Staubach.

Family day today- good food and good Shiner beer.

Then back to our wonderful water. Have a wonderful evening all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Right now I'm drinking a delicious Dr. Pepper. Just for you, Mr. Hawk.


Oooo. Some Docca P? That is definitely one of my favorite kinds of soda.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Oooo. Some Docca P? That is definitely one of my favorite kinds of soda.


Finally, someone who _understands_.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I had three big glasses of wine tonight.  Feeling happy.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The Nector of the Gods...Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning: skinny cinnamon dolce with soy
late morning: green tea tango with blueberry skinny with stevia
evening: thai milk tea


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

DArenson said:


> I had three big glasses of wine tonight. Feeling happy.


Sounds like a nice evening.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Morning: skinny cinnamon dolce with soy
> late morning: green tea tango with blueberry skinny with stevia
> evening: thai milk tea


That sounds very sophisticated and lovely. I think I am jealous of your beverage day. 

Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> I'm currently drinking a delicious coffee with 3% milk and two brown sugars; rather decadent.


How do you have 3% milk? We only have 1%, 2%, skim and whole here. I feel inadequate. 

Karen


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Monday morning... has to be a Red Bull morning.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> How do you have 3% milk? We only have 1%, 2%, skim and whole here. I feel inadequate.
> 
> Karen


I never heard of 3% either.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I just had some nice cold low sodium V8 with about a teaspoon of fine ground cayenne pepper (I put it in the night before to let it "bloom") and fresh lime juice. Needed a big kickstart today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Drinking Coke right now... had a couple of caramel lattes while writing at Starbucks earlier.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I had some great green tea earlier.  Now back to water.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I don't drink, but I recently found Virgil's Diet Root Beer. It is a diet drink that has stevia as a sweetener, no artificial sweetener poison. It is microbrewed, and is super yummy.


 Good to know. I use stevia as a sub in my smoothies. will check this out

Had a bit of Sencha (type of green tea).
also a regular cup of coffeee, with lots of creamer and a dash of brown sugar


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> I just had some nice cold low sodium V8 with about a teaspoon of fine ground cayenne pepper (I put it in the night before to let it "bloom") and fresh lime juice. Needed a big kickstart today.


That sounds so good. I am buying V8 next time I go to the store. No one will drink it here but me so I don't buy it very often. Wow, a whole teaspoon of cayenne? I might have to build up to that.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

lonestar said:


> That sounds so good. I am buying V8 next time I go to the store. No one will drink it here but me so I don't buy it very often. Wow, a whole teaspoon of cayenne? I might have to build up to that.


Cayenne lessens my headaches, joint pain, muscle aches, and makes my blood happy. I did have to work up to it, bit I use it all the time now.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I'm not a coffee drinker at all. *gasp* 

I drink diet Pepsi and water on a regular basis. I also drink Coors Light every chance I get. However I was recently turned on to a new nectar of the Gods..... Chocolate wine. Heaven help me, I could drink an entire bottle in one sitting. It must be ice cold and served over ice. Then it's like a chocolate milkshake with a whole lotta kick.  For those that are interested, check it out.

http://www.skwines.com/sku5977500123.html


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker at all. *gasp*
> 
> I drink diet Pepsi and water on a regular basis. I also drink Coors Light every chance I get. However I was recently turned on to a new nectar of the Gods..... Chocolate wine. Heaven help me, I could drink an entire bottle in one sitting. It must be ice cold and served over ice. Then it's like a chocolate milkshake with a whole lotta kick.  For those that are interested, check it out.
> 
> http://www.skwines.com/sku5977500123.html


I can vouch for Chocovine. DH and I are kind of wine snobs, but when I saw Chocovine in the local grocery store at less than $10/bottle, I thought it would be fun to try. Dark chocolate and a good cabernet are always a great combination. If you like sweet, creamy drinks like Kahlua & cream, mudslides, etc., you will like this.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

my milk and cinnamon/chocolate creamer...big red vanilla creame soda float...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

*Bud Wheat* for sure and Early Times and coke... are the hard lickers I like...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> I can vouch for Chocovine. DH and I are kind of wine snobs, but when I saw Chocovine in the local grocery store at less than $10/bottle, I thought it would be fun to try. Dark chocolate and a good cabernet are always a great combination. If you like sweet, creamy drinks like Kahlua & cream, mudslides, etc., you will like this.


Mmmmm. Chocolate, my favorite! I'm going to look for this. One year at the Rennfest, I saw a chocolate wine for sale at one of the booths and it was offered by the bottle or glass. I usually drink mead to stay in character, but I thought hey! I'll try it. It was very good.... after I recovered from the shock of the price: $8.50 for 4 oz.!!!!   I like sweet drinks. I guess mead is my favorite wine-type drink and I drink mojitos, margaritas (original and blue) and rum and coke.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Much coffee is required today, hot and/or iced, as I plod through my kids' second day back to school and getting up at the ungodly 5:30 a.m.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Tons of coffee for me today as well. I may eventually move to tea. I've got all day today and part of tomorrow to study San Antonio high school football. There's a show I'm supposed to be in tomorrow, and I'm their San Antonio correspondent.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Just bought some chocovine wine.  Haven't tried it yet but the evening is young.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tell us how it is. I am curious.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanna run to trader joes for wine


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Newcastling it tonight.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

If you like chocolate, Chocovines wine is good.  It's very sweet, tasting a little like Bailey's Irish Cream.  It's not as thick or creamy as Bailey's.  It's a nice change.  Since it seemed similar to Bailey's, I poured it over crushed ice.  That's how we like Bailey's or Buttery Nipples when the weather is warm- over crushed ice.  It's like having dessert so I skipped the chocolate ice cream my husband offered to dish up.  

I really like chocolate.  If you don't, this isn't for you.  The price was nice- about $9.00.  The saleslady in the beverage department told she sells a lot of it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> I just had some nice cold low sodium V8 with about a teaspoon of fine ground cayenne pepper (I put it in the night before to let it "bloom") and fresh lime juice. Needed a big kickstart today.


I always have cayenne and limes and now I also have some V8 juice. Can you share your recipe? I'm not sure I can start with a teaspoon. How did you start?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just finished my second Newcastle. I think I'm going to sleep pretty well tonight.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Pretending my glass of water is a strawberry margarita.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Pretending my glass of water is a strawberry margarita.


Like when I drink a Pepsi from a crystal wine glass...


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I have to say Chocovine is best served over ice. It's not bad right out of the fridge but best over ice in a smaller glass so it doesn't get watered down.   It has been my go to drink this summer when at gatherings and pretty much every afternoon when my husband gets home from work. LOL  I love the sliky smooth texture and the awesome chocolate flavor. Sigh, just talking about it now makes me want to go downstairs and get a glass.  

Lonestar, I'm glad you tried it and liked it. 

Oh, and one other thing. If you do not like wine please don't be afraid to try this. You really do not taste the wine at all. It's more like you "feel" the kick of the wine.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

evpseeker said:


> I have to say Chocovine is best served over ice. It's not bad right out of the fridge but best over ice in a smaller glass so it doesn't get watered down.  It has been my go to drink this summer when at gatherings and pretty much every afternoon when my husband gets home from work. LOL I love the sliky smooth texture and the awesome chocolate flavor. Sigh, just talking about it now makes me want to go downstairs and get a glass.
> 
> Lonestar, I'm glad you tried it and liked it.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing. If you do not like wine please don't be afraid to try this. You really do not taste the wine at all. It's more like you "feel" the kick of the wine.


I agree that there is really no wine taste. It's like chocolate milk with a little buzz.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmm....  Red Bull or a Starbucks Double-Shot?  That is the morning's question...


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

Currently drinking Black Assam Tea.  I found an iced version of this in Guam, and loooved it.  I can't find it in the state though.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Enjoying a Sprite again.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Morning cup of coffee with Abuelita chocolate.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

About to have myself a Red Bull.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Iced coffee. It's humid here, so hot coffee will not do.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> I just had some nice cold low sodium V8 with about a teaspoon of fine ground cayenne pepper (I put it in the night before to let it "bloom") and fresh lime juice. Needed a big kickstart today.


Just had a V8 with cayenne and lime. I did not attempt a teaspoon though. I like spicy foods and drinks. I put Cholula on most of my foods. I thought I would try this with less, then build up. It was refreshing and had just the right bite to it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Drinking some coffee. I heard Starbucks has their Pumpkin Spice Latte back, so I'm sure I'll be heading there within the next few days.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oooh--pumpkin spice lattes are awesome! I need cool weather to drink them in, though. Right now, 85 degrees won't do, so I'm having a cool chai creme frappucino, light whip. Don't want to go too crazy.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'll probably get the Pumpkin Spice Frap. Texas weather is hot enough without cooking yourself on the inside as well.
I don't think I've ever tried chai anything, but that sounds delicious.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hibiscus Cinnamon tea, brewed up last night, then chilled so I can have it cold today.. YUM.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Yeah, I'll probably get the Pumpkin Spice Frap. Texas weather is hot enough without cooking yourself on the inside as well.
> I don't think I've ever tried chai anything, but that sounds delicious.


I usually get a nonfat chai tea latte. It is yummy. You can get it iced or hot.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

KarenW.B. said:


> I usually get a nonfat chai tea latte. It is yummy. You can get it iced or hot.


Yep.. I get it iced almost weekly.. definately yummy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Drinking some coffee. I heard Starbucks has their Pumpkin Spice Latte back, so I'm sure I'll be heading there within the next few days.


PUMPKIN SPICE LATTES!!!!
Okay so friend/co-worker and i stop at starbucks after I pick her up for work. I decide to walk in, cuz I don't think I have enough on my gold card and wanted to know the balance before i ordered. On the board, PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE. So totally forgot it was september. Finding out (at 5 am) really woke me up. I think I scared the baristas. I was a happy little asian with my happy dance (co-workers say I click my heels together when I get happy). My friend and I even high fived. (which dorks I know) order a venti with soy. Friend also noted that I actually skipped away with my latte (with stopper of course) Num num!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> PUMPKIN SPICE LATTES!!!!
> Okay so friend/co-worker and i stop at starbucks after I pick her up for work. I decide to walk in, cuz I don't think I have enough on my gold card and wanted to know the balance before i ordered. On the board, PUMPKIN SPICE LATTE. So totally forgot it was september. Finding out (at 5 am) really woke me up. I think I scared the baristas. I was a happy little asian with my happy dance (co-workers say I click my heels together when I get happy). My friend and I even high fived. (which dorks I know) order a venti with soy. Friend also noted that I actually skipped away with my latte (with stopper of course) Num num!!


Sometimes you just can't help yourself. The seasonal drinks at Starbucks do that to me too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glass (or two, the evening is young) of River Red wine from Marietta (OH) Wine Cellars.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lab got out 2 hours early. did a starbucks run. Extra hot pumpkin latte with soy. still another hour and a half until my next class starts. figured get extra hot and be ready for next class. didn't realize how early i was. so sitting in an empty classroom latte sitting on the table. wish i got it iced


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I tend to like sweet drinks, so I love to mix Mountain Dew with Black Cherry Vodka.  I call it a "Black Mountain," and DANG, is it tasty!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Cherry limeade tonight.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Just drinking water right now... so exciting, I know!  

This weekend?  Well, that'll be a whole different story...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Iced tea with Splenda.  
deb


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Iced PG Tips tea, which is probably gauche to our British friends, but, there it is.

Then, in approximately thirty minutes, the best time of the week. Friday wine time!

Cheers to a good weekend for all,
Karen


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Iced tea, some blend of loose teas.  I can't recall what all I used, but it's very refreshing.
deb


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

shiner tonight.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

chocolate milk


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

My new favorite beer. Man, is it good!










The coolest thing about this beer...I'm able to post it on BTackitt's chocolate thread and this one at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> My new favorite beer. Man, is it good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have got to find this. Dry county here so it will be next week before I can search at the market. I can almost taste it now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm afraid to try it. I like beer and I love chocolate. It sounds like a dangerous combination.

~ currently drinking SoBe Lean Energy ~


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not a huge chocolate beer fan, but I tried a chocolate beer mixed with Framboise once. Like chocolate-covered raspberry. Delicious.

Right now I'm drinking water. I've got hideous allergies from something, so that's all I want to drink.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm afraid to try it. I like beer and I love chocolate. It sounds like a dangerous combination.
> 
> ~ currently drinking SoBe Lean Energy ~


Don't be afraid Monique...be daring! 

This beer is NOT for those that like Michelob Ultra. It is a VERY dark beer with just a hint of chocolate. It's not a sweet beer at all, but it is fantastic. Lonestar, I don't know what part of Texas you're from, but my younger brother lives in Ft. Worth. We always visit the Central Market when we're there as they have a ton of microbrewery beers there. They also let you build you're own six pack. Combine that with a huge selection of coffee beans and yes, that is my favorite grocery store in the world. I just wish we had one here in Kansas!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm going to try chocolate beer when I find it.  What the heck!  Beer and chocolate- it has the be good.

I tried the chocolate wine.  Good stuff.

I live in North Texas- in a dry county.  I'ts hard to believe it still exists but it does.  I am going to Wichita Falls tomorrow and hope to go to Market Street.  They generally have a great selection of beverages.

Central Market sounds like my kind of place.  I am putting it on my go to list for next time we go to Fort Worth- my favorite big city.

This morning it is coffee with Abuelita chocolate.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

lonestar said:


> I'm going to try chocolate beer when I find it. What the heck! Beer and chocolate- it has the be good.
> 
> I tried the chocolate wine. Good stuff.
> 
> ...


Definitely go to Central Market. I know it sounds silly to have a grocery store be a destination on a vacation, but it's that good.

Good luck on your search!

J.M.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Definitely go to Central Market. I know it sounds silly to have a grocery store be a destination on a vacation, but it's that good.


It doesn't sound strange at all. We always check out the grocery stores when we visit friends in the Atlanta area. We have also done so when visiting our son in Fort Worth. I've heard him talk about Central Market. Maybe we will have time to go there the next time we visit him.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beverage of choice? Depends... on when and where: Diet coke, a good dry red wine, irish coffee....an aged sherry... and water.
> 
> Betsy


Yuck Betsy!! Mixing all of that together REALLY doesn't sound very appetizing! hahahahahaha


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

loonlover said:


> It doesn't sound strange at all. We always check out the grocery stores when we visit friends in the Atlanta area. We have also done so when visiting our son in Fort Worth. I've heard him talk about Central Market. Maybe we will have time to go there the next time we visit him.


Yes. You do. Central Market has the area's best everything - from wines to cheeses to meats to vegetables. It's wonderful and you cannot leave without buying things - it's physically impossible.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hmmmm... if I could drink anything without any ill-effects... my drink of choice would actually be  Dublin Dr. Pepper... it is so sweet & yummy!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmm... if I could drink anything without any ill-effects... my drink of choice would actually be  Dublin Dr. Pepper... it is so sweet & yummy!


Please tell us how to make that! It sounds very good and I'm always looking for something new that my wife would like as well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The relief I got with my glass of iced tea today is scary.
deb


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Dublin Dr Pepper is bottled in Dublin Texas and is made with with real sugar.  It is my daughter's favorite.  I don't drink Dr Pepper, never have, but she tells me it is the best.  We got her a case once when we happened to go through Dublin.  It's a nice little town.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

lonestar said:


> Dublin Dr Pepper is bottled in Dublin Texas and is made with with real sugar. It is my daughter's favorite. I don't drink Dr Pepper, never have, but she tells me it is the best. We got her a case once when we happened to go through Dublin. It's a nice little town.


Got it. Where is it in relation to Ft. Worth? I know I love me some Dr. Pepper, and if this is better than regular DP, then I'd better do some investigating. Thanks.

J.M.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love Dublin Dr. Pepper. Here's their website: http://www.dublindrpepper.com/
You can order it online, but it's not cheap!
As far as where it is, it's SW of Ft. Worth. About an hour and a half away.

I had two Pumpkin Spice Lattes in three days. Yum! I just had a Pumpkin Spice Coffee KCup. I'm drinking cranberry grape juice now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Dublin Dr Pepper is bottled in Dublin Texas and is made with with real sugar. It is my daughter's favorite. I don't drink Dr Pepper, never have, but she tells me it is the best. We got her a case once when we happened to go through Dublin. It's a nice little town.


And every year around the 10th of June they change the town's name to Dublin, Texas! We go there for Spring Break as it falls near St. Patty's Day and the town has a little fair with rides and games for the kiddos!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

This morning I drank a nice Irish Cream coffee, and later drank two mugs of green tea.  Tonight I'll probably drink some mint tea.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure that there are many Englishmen/Englishwomen here  As I'm going to London this weekend and naturally want to try some of the local beverages, above all, beers. What are you favorites, your recommendations?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I lived in England for 3 years. . .it's where I learned that what they call "beer" in the US (Budweiser, Miller, Coors) is but a pale imitiation of the real thing.  I got used to, in any pub I went to, I'd ask for something that I'd not had before, if possible. . . .I actually kept a little notebook so I'd remember.

And I decided I needed 3 tastes to know if I liked it or not.  On the first swallow, you don't know what to expect so you can't really say.  On the second swallow, you have an idea what to expect but have to be careful not to react opposite to your first taste.  By the third swallow, you should be able to tell if you liked it.

One of my favorites was "Old Peculiar". 

I preferred pubs with a "Free House" sign, meaning not connected to a specific brewery, as they usually had 'home brew'. . . . . a real cask ale. . . I never met one I didn't like!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

While in Atlanta last week we had Starbucks White Chocolate Mocha cappuccino.  It was so good and we miss it now that the nearest Starbucks is 40 miles away.  I found some white chocolate mocha creamer yesterday and am enjoying that in my coffee right now.  I should have bought some whipped cream too!


----------

